# Outlook Belegungsplan für Besprechungsräume



## hikeda_ya (16. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

weiss von Euch zufällig wie ich in Outlook die Besprechungsräume rein bekomm, damit ich diese über den Exchange-Server nutzen kann beim Besprechungen Planen?


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2006)

Hai,

bei uns gibt es einen öffentlichen Ornder in diesem sind Unterordner (für jeden Besprechungsraum)  vom Typ Kalender angelegt.
Da kann man dann bei Bedarf Termine (Belegungen) eingeben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hikeda_ya (16. August 2006)

nun das es auf einen öffnetlichen Ordner raus läuft - denke ich mir.

Mein Problemchen ist - das derjenige der bei uns diesen Ordner anlegen sollte 

ICH 

sein werde. Was Primär hoffentlich nicht das Problem ist - wenn ich wüsste wie ich das zu machen habe.


----------



## Sinac (17. August 2006)

http://www.msxfaq.de sollte dir eventuell weiterhelfen.


----------



## hikeda_ya (17. August 2006)

Danke - werde es mal Durchschmökern


----------

